# !!Gyro Problem!!



## King Jens one (22. August 2006)

Hallöchen, hab mir gestern mein GYRO ans Radl gebaut und nun zieht die Bremse jetzt ganz beschissen. Nun hab ich den Verdacht das der Abstand der beiden Gyroplatten zu kurz ist. Hier hab ihr noch ein Bildchen





Kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## Hügelfee (22. August 2006)

man erkennt leider sehr wenig bis garnix auf dem bild.
hast du internal headset oder mit lagerschale?
möglichkeiten die du hast sind: mach noch einen spacer zwischen oberer gyro platte und steuersatzlager ( was wahrscheinlich nicht geht da du nen elementary vorbau hast und der gabelschaft dann zu kurz ist), oder schraub die stellschrauben vom den bremskabeln an dem unteren teil der gyroplatte, d-plate, oder den am rahmen festgeschweisten/geschraubten halterungen ganz nach unten um möglichst viel platz zu bekommen. danach stellst du das obere bremskabel so ein das daß eigentliche rotordingens gerade so auf den unteren bremskabelaufnahmen aufliegt und kein spiel im bremshebel zu merken ist
und immer schön öl in die bremskabel laufen lassen.
daß du die bremssockel bevor du die bremse draufbaust fettest muß ich dir ja wohl nicht sagen.
wenn des alles nix nützt bau den scheiß wieder aus und werde glücklich mit einen linear slic cable oder ohne bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (22. August 2006)

mehr spacer drunter

aber mit gyro zieht die bremse allg schlechter


----------



## King Jens one (22. August 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> mehr spacer drunter
> 
> aber mit gyro zieht die bremse allg schlechter



Mehr spacer passen leider nicht mehr. Ziehen die sich dann echt schlechter ist ja doof!


----------



## RISE (23. August 2006)

Also ob es am Abstand der Platten liegt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber auf dem Bild erkennt man, dass du die unteren Rotorkabel einzeln am Rahmen zur Bremse führst. Du könntest dir einen London Mode bauen oder kaufen (Anleitung irgendwo im BMXboard), der soll schon eine spürbare Bremssteigerung bringen. 
Dazu dann evtl. noch andere Bremsbeläge (Koolstop in lachsrot) und eine penible Einstellung.


----------



## Nathol (24. August 2006)

Das ist ein London Mod. Ich wüsste nicht, wieso er die Bremsleistung verbessern sollte, da ern nur für die Kabelführung dient.

Wenn du ne bessere Bremsleistung willst würde ich dir das Gemini Kabel ans Herz legen, hatte ich selber auch.


----------



## King Jens one (24. August 2006)

gemini kabel sind momentan nicht lieferbar voll abkotz. Aber danke erstmal


----------

